# Bellboys College, Sussex Feb 2015



## mookster (Feb 1, 2015)

I've been feeling blue the last few days and the best remedy, of course, is to get out and go exploring. So that's exactly what I did! I have spent so much time exploring up north recently I kind of forgot how the south holds its own gems, of which this is definitely one.

This very large private girls school in the middle of an affluent area of southern England closed around 2004 after passing through various hands and being known by various names in its life, including an affiliation with a ballet school which lasted from the 1980s until the closure date. Work was due to begin on a conversion around 2011 but only seems to have got as far as replacing the upstairs windows with modern nasty PVC units. In it's current condition a few of the floors are in a treacherous state, most notably the hall floor which has had severe water ingress and is, to put it lightly, rotten as a pear. While we were there, water was coming in in a constant stream which really is not good. The decay throughout is stunning, but equally saddening seeing how much of the ornate coving and plasterwork has been destroyed by water.

It's a huge site which includes the main house/college, a large stable block with added accomodation blocks, indoor swimming pool, science block and large sports hall, we spent hours here wandering around the buildings and I could have spent hours more, I loved the place. It's like Lillesden but on steroids and taken to the nth degree (but sadly no huge mirror). But if you are a fan of fireplaces, you're in for a treat....

I went nuts with the camera and took loads of photos, so there might be quite a few in this post...




























































































Moving out of the main house now...
























































Yes it was in there.....






Thanks for looking, more here! https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157650527175186/​


----------



## smiler (Feb 1, 2015)

That looks like a dampened good cure for the blues Mook,can you get on prescription, Thanks


----------



## Big C (Feb 1, 2015)

The proverbial thumbs are up from here... Brilliant, thank you.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 1, 2015)

havent seen any shots from here since 2012 online!  good stuff mookster!


----------



## DiggerDen (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks a great site. I saw in the news though that the school has reopened.
Are the old buildings you saw still there in derelict state and new academy on different part of site?
Would be interested to know.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 2, 2015)

Cool report,thank you


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 2, 2015)

Good report from here, cant believe how much its changed!!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 2, 2015)

Superb building and photos,Your right about the fireplaces they are something else and many thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 2, 2015)

Loved the clock,were you tempted to wind it up and see it working?


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 2, 2015)

Great pics, some nice natural decay, I have been to this place twice and chickened out both times. Secca camped out at the front always put me off!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 2, 2015)

Fabulous shots, the decay has certainly worsened


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 22, 2015)

Awesome report, i had the pleasure of walking around here recently


----------



## saex69 (May 17, 2015)

Really great shot's it breaks my heart to see buildings like this rotten away, there is so much detail that will be lost the plasterwork and wood carvings and them fireplaces are awesome.


----------

